# Maybe pregnant female



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

So I got two rats that I thought were females turns out one was a male. He was about 4 weeks I believe based on his size I am thinking she was about 6 or seven weeks. I have had them two weeks now and I'm wondering if she is pregnant. So what are some symptoms?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Unfortunately with rats usually it is a week before they pop when you know if they are pregnant.
Females may nest (but nonpregnant females do this too), they may get a round "swallows a ball" shape (or not), they may have behavioral changes (or not), and their nipples may show (or not).

If you are rat savvy you can watch her daily and constantly for going into heat (gaping vagina). Otherwise a good rat vet should be able to say yea or nay. If she isn't, this would be a great chance to spay her if you are planning on keeping both of them together.

How long has it been since you noticed and separated them?


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Males aren't usually interested in mating in the 4-5 weeks age. It CAN happen, but it's somewhat rare.


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

Well she was with other males but I forgot that they can get pregnant young. I have not had rats in years. I was waiting for my kids to get bigger first. My fault I know. As soon as I saw he dropped I separated them. So maybe a week. If she does have babies I will keep some and find homes for some with my family so they will be fine. They play together now but with supervision. He has never even tried anything with her.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Are you sure about his age? My baby rats had clear testicles at 3 weeks, but are not sexually mature until the 5th.

Just keep checking her for going into heat, it's a 5-day cycle.
I would recommend no more playtime even with supervision. It takes a rat about 5 seconds at most.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I would say don't let them play together just in case if happens fast so its kind of a risk. She looks like she might be but that's a young male so.


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

No I am not sure of their ages. Just a guess based on size. He was about the size of a large adult mouse she was about a head bigger then him. I got two so they could have company. I feel bad for them being alone but I also don't want to get them buddies until I know for sure she is not pregnant


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

They get a lot of human contact so hopefully that is good for now


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

coco&puff said:


> No I am not sure of their ages. Just a guess based on size. He was about the size of a large adult mouse she was about a head bigger then him.


It's highly doubtful that he was old enough to be interested in mating then. 

I think you're fine. That first picture she doesn't look pregnant at all.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It should be okay. My pregnant female and male-to-be-neutered were separated for a month. I still recommend the vet visit, since you can also use this appointment to get them fixed.


----------

